# La Secta de los Testigos de la Mujer Tradicional, o como mandar a hombres al otro barrio



## Hao X (3 Feb 2022)

Buenas a todos,

Este hilo se puede considerar una continuacion de este otro:

El Timo Tradicionalista. La otra cara del Feminismo

Me veo obligado a extenderme porque todavia, 10 años despues de empezar en el foro, sigo viendo los mismos hilos mensuales repetidos sobre mujeres tradicionales y como encontrarlas, y todavia, foreros que de otra parte escriben muy buen contenido, como @condimento, siguen por otro lado alimentando este mito y dandole falsas esperanzas a gente que despues a causa de eso va a ver su vida destrozada y va a morir de media 15 años antes de lo normal, como se puede ver por ejemplo en la estadistica rusa, y en general en la mayoria de esos paises sobre los que se miente tanto.

Para otros, que no escriben de ello de forma directa pero se lo creen y lo alimentan, parece que la pildora roja es tan amarga que, incluso la gente que puede aceptar unas bases de ella, se niega a tragarsela por completo, la muerde un poco y el resto la escupe.

La gente llega hasta el extremo de decir que si en Rusia esta demostrado que las mujeres no son tradicionales, si que lo son en Ucrania. O que si en Moscu no se pueden encontrar ese tipo de mujeres, hay que ir a los pueblos perdidos para encontrarlas. Que todos esos paises y ciudades vengan de la misma historia y contexto sociopolitico y las mujeres en ellos son iguales ni cotiza, pero donde entran las emociones la razon salta por la ventana. Y si no, pues pa Asia. Total, sera por paises, lo mismo en alguno cuela.

Pues bueno, vamos a hacer un ejercicio de mitos y verdades para acabar con esto:


*Mito:*

Las mujeres no son malas en si, las hacen malas las politicas feminazis de Occidente, a traves del engaño. La culpa es de la educacion y la propaganda.

Pero si te vas a terceros paises en los que la educacion y la moral son diferentes, encuentras mujeres que estan empeñadas en formar una familia solida, tener un monton de hijos, sacar adelante una familia tradicional a la antigua usanza y tratar bien a su marido, que bien puede beber y hacer lo que le apetezca. Lo unico importante es que sea un hombre de verdad y que traiga sustento para todos. Cumplido eso, la mujer se da en un canto en los dientes y se dedica a ser una buena ama de casa tradicional.



*Verdad :*

El comportamiento humano se ve afectado de forma muy minima y limitada por la cultura y la educacion. En dicho comportamiento, prima la influencia de los instintos por encima de todo, las posiciones de poder entre los individuos, la dinamica de recompensas y castigos que reciben por ciertos comportamientos. En la mayoria de las personas, y en particular las mujeres, la moral como finalidad esta completamente ausente. Se hace exclusivamente lo que trae mayor placer y provecho a corto plazo, y luego se justifica de cualquier forma.

La cultura solo influye en el grado en que afecta al instinto de manada, siendo que si la mayoria de la gente hace algo el resto lo van a hacer tambien, no porque crean en ello, sino porque lo hacen los demas.


*Verdad 2:*

La familia tradicional es un modelo que fue fomentado por los gobiernos como el mejor metodo de supervivencia de una civilizacion en concreto en una epoca de expansion de las naciones y la economia. Se necesitaba mucha natalidad para crear mano de obra y formar ejercitos mediante los cuales imponerse a los vecinos. Dicho modelo implicaba un alto grado de propiedad de los hombres sobre las mujeres, pero al mismo tiempo la obligacion de mantenerlas. La mujer dependia tanto legal y economicamente del marido, y en esas circunstancias la familia tradicional es posible.

Hoy dia vivimos en una epoca de decrecimiento economico. Los recursos ya estan todos explotados y son limitados, hay superpoblacion,y la elite hace lo posible por limitarla.

En estas circunstancias, la mujer es independiente tanto legal como economicamente de los hombres. Y bajo estas circunstancias, las mujeres a los hombres querrian verlos en una tumba. No solo queda totalmente claro y demostrado que a las mujeres la familia y los hombres les importan un cuerno a nivel instintivo, sino que esta perfectamente demostrado que nisiquiera a sus propios hijos les tienen especial consideracion.

El manido instinto maternal que te inculca la cultura es una mentira. Las madres solteras destruyen a sus familias y maltratan a sus hijos.

*Que instintos son pues primordiales en las mujeres?* Pues hay 2 que son especialmente fuertes: El instinto de la provocacion sexual constante y el instinto de la prostitucion, que puede manifestarse de forma mas o menos descubierta. Esto es asi de forma universal y afecta a todas las mujeres del mundo.

Los 3 Instintos Sexuales de las Mujeres y Tu.


*Verdad 3:*

El tercer instinto sexual, el regimen amor, es muy raro y muy limitado en el tiempo, gustan de verdad entre 1/20 y 1/40 hombres que una mujer conoce, la mayoria de veces lo peor que da la sociedad, y gustan de forma limitada en lo que se puede llamar el *Regimen de Monogamia en Serie*.

Es decir, la mujer se enamora, se junta con el individuo, esta con el una temproada, que normalmente dura entre unas semanas y unos años, y despues (muchas veces despues del primer hijo) se desenamora y pasa al Regimen de Prostitucion Encubierta por defecto que llevan todas las mujeres respecto a los hombres el 99,9% del tiempo.

Le saca todo lo que puede a ese hombre, antes de hacer la liana cuando conozca a otro hombre de esos 1/40 que le guste, y repita el ciclo.

Cuando un ciclo dentro de este regimen se acaba, la mujer igualmente a ese hombre en una tumba lo quiere ver, y le va a sacar todas sus tripas de forma inmisericorde antes de desecharlo.


*Mito 2:*

Las mujeres de paises asiaticos, latinos o post-sovieticos estan obsesionadas por encontrar a un occidental porque los hombres de su pais no la tratan bien, no le ofrecen un proyecto de vida, son unos miserables, son pobres, etc.

Cualquier occidental que sea un hombre de verdad y aparezca por ahi va a encontrarse a la mujer tradicional de su vida y esta le va a estar agradecida toda su vida por sacarla de esa realidad.



*Verdad 4:*

Las mujeres que buscan juntarse con extranjeros suelen ser de lo peor que tiene cada pais, o en el mejor de los casos algo medio. Las tias de mayor calidad se juntan con los mejores hombres de su pais ya desde jovenes, o se dedican a la prostitucion encubierta durante toda su vida, si estan buenas, con los hombres de elite de ese pais.

Las mujeres pueden jugarle un muy buen cosplay de mujer tradicional a los extranjeros para que se ocupen de ellas, y estos se lo creen.

La mayoria de ellas ya se ha acostado con docenas de extranjeros, la mayoria de los cuales le han hecho un MFH, y como no le ha salido hasta entonces tu eres el intento #30 de venderse a cambio de vida y/o sustento.

Despues la interaccion seguira unos cursos estandarizados que voy a detallar a continuacion:




*Diferentes Escenarios Posibles con una ¨Mujer Traidicional¨ del siglo XXI*

*Escenario 1: El occidental se trae a la mujer a casa y esta empieza a cambiar rapidamente*

Como decia Eddy Murphy en su monologo: Coge a una negra del Africa que esta montada e una cebra, llevatela contigo a America, y en un par de semanas te va a decir que se siente rara y que no le estas dando suficiente atencion.

La mujer es ante todo un ser muy adaptativo, y al verse con una cantidad de derechos, privilegios superior en un pais occidental, con un mercado sexual ultra-favorable para ella, opciones ilimitadas y con la sarten por el mango para quitarle al hombre su mierda, lo mas probable es que haga esto ultimo. De ejemplos no hay que ir muy lejos: miles de rusas en España. Vienen con un pringao, le quitan su mierda, se lian con otros pringaos y les quitan su mierda tambien, asi ad infinitum.


Este es el caso mas probable, igualmente aplicable a los que se traigan a cualquier asiatica.

*Escenario 2: El occidental se trae a la mujer a su pais pero esta no le empieza a destripar rapidamente*

Pues lo que ocurre es una dinamica de dominacion entre maestro y siervo. Quizas no te claven en una estaca de inmediato, pero vas a convivir con un ser que tiene el derecho de mandarte al trullo 3 dias cualquier dia que le apetezca, quedandose a vivir en tu casa.

Esta base legal se manifiesta en las dinamicas de la relacion, la tia va haciendo amigas en el nuevo pais y entendiendo toda la realidad de su situacion, y cada dia que pase el hombre tendra que obedecer y ser mas esclavo para su maestra para seguir vivo. Y cualquier dia que pase un macho alfa u otro hombre con mas estatus al lado de ella, el sueño se acaba, y empieza la estadistica de los 3 suicidios masculinos por cada 1 femenino en España y 8 masculinos por cada 1 femenino en Rusia.



*Escenario 3: El occidental se queda en el pais de la tia y esta le destripa suavemente*

Se suele decir en la comunidad de la pildora roja que si quieres tener familia tienes que hacerla en el pais de destino, porque asi no estas sujeto al feminazismo y mal mercado sexual occidental.

Normalmente en los paises ¨tradicionales asiaticos¨, las mujeres que van de tradicionales, exigen que el hombre la mantenga no solo a ella sino a su familia. De hecho, parece ser que en Filipinas, Vietnam, y otros sueños humedos de los foreros, las chavalas son muy dulces al principio de conocerlas, te venden su tradicionalismo, y bajo esa salsa te presentan a toda la familia de inmediato, que te invita a una comida, para que te impliques emocionalmente con ellos tambien, y asi sentar las bases para que en un futuro toda esa familia te parasite.

Despues oficializas la relacion, y todo ira bien con todos mientras apoquines bien. El momento en el que tu situacion empeore y el dinero deje de fluir, empezara el maltrato psicologico, las malas caras y las presiones por parte de todos. Tu no eres parte de esa familia. Eres el paganini de esa familia. Como intruso tu estatus es 0 y solo se te tolerara como cajero andante.

Y esto es el escenario bueno.



*Escenario 4: El occidental se queda en el pais de la tia y al poco tiempo muere*

Este por otro lado es el escenario malo. Infinidad de historias sobre Filipinas y Tailandia, en concreto, sobre extranjeros que hacen un seguro de vida que beneficia a la mujer, o se compran una vivienda o un negocio a medias con la mujer, o cualquier otro tipo de situacion en el que la mujer o su familia puedan tener algun tipo de beneficio de la muerte de ese extranjero, y el mismo acaba asesinado. Bien por accidente o bien por una muerte truculenta y rocambolesca.

A veces nisiquiera la mujer es la causante. Yo he oido de un testimonio sobre un extranjero que se quedo en Filipinas, se caso, compro casa, etc... the whole nine yards. Y un buen dia se hizo un seguro de vida para la mujer. Se enteraron los hermanos de esta, y asesinaron ellos al hombre, para que la hermana cobrase un pastizal y poder parasitar de ella.

De Tailandia todos los curiosos casos de extranjeros que caen desde un piso alto del condominio imagino que no hace falta ya ni hablar...

Y estos solo son algunos de los casos de las miles de formas de morir en paises en los que la vida no vale nada y la gente es medio salvaje. Puede ser un novio/ex-novio celoso... Perfectamente. Asi que otra cosa a tener en cuenta para aquellos que buscan esa forma de crear esa familia tradicional.


*Escenario 5 (Imaginario): Que aspecto tiene el verdadero tradicionalismo*

Digo imaginario porque en realidad nunca ocurre, pero seria la unica forma de, de hecho, juntarse con una mujer tradicional.

Consistiria en inflitrarse dentro de un clan familiar local de un pais religioso, y que te vendan o te den la mano de una virgen de una familia conocida con 14 años. A esa mujer y tu relacion con ella no solo la vas a controlar tu, sino que la familia de ella y el clan van a asegurarse de mantenerla reprimida, recluida y con miedo y nunca pueda sacar a pasear sus destructivos instintos naturales.

Y eso es la unica verdadera mujer tradicional de todos los tiempos y culturas: la mujer reprimida.

Pero esto nunca lo vais a tener, obviamente, hay que haber nacido y crecido ahi.


*-----


Conclusiones?*

1. Lo mas importante, por encima de todo: Si no conoces un pais a fondo, no formas parte de el, y juzgas a las mujeres por como se comportan a primera vista, estas viendo un 5% de la realidad, la punta del iceberg.

2. Dar lecciones al respecto de forma abierta, a hombres en general poco instruidos en la vida y con poca experiencia, sobre sueños falsos, lo unico que va a provocar es que esos hombres a medio y largo plazo lo pasen fatal, tengan disonancias cognitivas, depresiones, pierdan su patrimonio y se mueran mucho antes de lo que deberian. En otras palabras, no se cuantos hombres leen a los que escribis sobre mujeres tradicionales, pero todos ellos se van a ver altamente perjudicados, ya sea intelectual, economica o fisicamente, normalmente todas, por estas mentiras, muchos de ellos dejandose literalmente la vida por el camino.

3. En el contexto moderno tanto la mujer tradicional como la familia tradicional son entes difuntos, extintos como los dinosaurios, para el 99% de la poblacion humana. La propaganda que queda sobre la mujer y familia tradicional no es mas que un metodo de los gobiernos de sacarle la maxima explotacion posible a los hombres sin darles ningun derecho a cambio.

4. Ninguna mujer en el mundo es trad for the sake of being trad. Solo si le obligan* por la fuerza *y *fisicamente *a serlo. Si una mujer liga con hombres en libertad y se declara a si misma tradicional, ya se esta contradiciendo. Ninguna mujer tradicional esta disponible para nadie que la busque, sino exclusivamente por nacimiento y por decision consensuada entre familias, factores que nadie tiene a su alcance el influir en ellas, sino que nace con esa posibilidad o no.

5. Los Testigos de la Mujer Tradicional estais matando a hombres con vuestras propias manos, porque vendeis una *fantasia extremadamente costosa y peligrosa* de realizar y que no se cumple.

6. Incluso las relaciones buenas con mujeres relativamente buenas, que las hay, en el contexto de hoy dia, son todas *TEMPORALES*. Y duran lo que dure el ciclo de enamoramiento de la mujer dentro del Regimen de Monogamia en Serie.

7. Me da igual si me hablais de Asia, de latinoamerica o del espacio post-sovietico. Estas verdades, estas trads y los escenarios con ellas son similares en todos. La mujer tradicional tal como se habla de ello en el foro no existe en ningun otro lugar en el mundomas que en la imaginacion colectiva, y todas las caracteristicas que se le atribuyen son producto de una mentira milenaria que se ha fomentado por gobiernos y autores durante siglos. El tradicionalismo se impone mediante factores exogenos a la mujer, nunca y bajo ninguna circunstancia por la forma de ser/educacion de ella, ni mucho menos por lo alfa u hombre de verdad que seas.

----



Y bueno, eso es todo por ahora. Lo he hecho lo mas corto posible aunque ha salido como ha salido. Es un tema fundamental y hay que explicarlo lo mejor posible. Si alguien tiene preguntas por favor hacedlas.

Y ayudadme a combatir al mito, por favor. Que ya son años, y ya esta todo de sobra demostrado y documentado. Y seguimos igual que siempre. Asi que si se ve a alguien mencionando la coletilla tradicional, seguramente estes ante un Testigo de la Mujer Tradicional. Hay que hacerle ver, amablemente, que esta equivocado, y que esas fantasias no pertenecen al mundo real. Y que si quiere creer en estas cosas esta muy bien, pero que por favor lo haga en privado, que los cerebros son muy susceptibles a las mentiras bonitas, y que el resultado son cadaveres.

Saludos a todos.


*@condimento @Amraslazar @Hic Sunt Dracones @Xaki-navaja @AYN RANDiano2 @nelsoncito @Hielo/Fuego @Joaquim @fayser @Artedi @la_trotona @gamixtero @EsclavoAgradecido @Khmelnitsky @-Aноñимо- @Sekisber @Arnaud de Solier @Gothaus @∞/∞ @Blackest @Barrunto @INE @Jeffrey Lebowski @sergiovlcd @sans-pisito @eltonelero @alexforum *


----------



## burbucoches (3 Feb 2022)

:


----------



## Plvs Vltra (3 Feb 2022)

No son tradicionalistas.

Si de verdad quieres conseguir una chica tradicional en el sentido del Antiguo Regimen Católico, pues te tendrás que ir a zonas rurales del mundo musulman, en el este de Europa o en hispano america. Zonas rurales donde no llega el wifi.

Creer que las grandes ciudades de Irlanda o Polonia están llenas de mujeres tradicionales es un error. La subverción ha tomado todo.


----------



## Esther_PL (3 Feb 2022)

Jobar, todo lo que sabéis acerca de las mujeres sin haber catado una en vuestra vida.


----------



## eltonelero (3 Feb 2022)

Tochazo....

En realidad no hay una realidad absoluta y es una mezcla de todo lo que has dicho.

A una mujer indiferentemente de su naturaleza femenina hay que relacionarse con ella como una persona mas.
1- Teniéndote respeto a ti mismo
2- Aportando y siendo generoso en cuanto la otra persona sea generosa y te aporte a ti reciprocamente.
3- Ser uno mismo (por topicazo que sea)

Con esas tres leyes seguramente, si eres un tio normal, no ligues apenas en paises occidentales pero al menos serás feliz en tus relaciones sociales.


----------



## chemarin (3 Feb 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Jobar, todo lo que sabéis acerca de las mujeres sin haber catado una en vuestra vida.



Pero tiene razón en muchas cosas de las que dice, que se podrían decir de la mayoría de hombres solo mutatis mutandis. De todo el tocho que ha escrito el OP solo me chirría mucho su afirmación:



> El manido instinto maternal que te inculca la cultura es una mentira. Las madres solteras destruyen a sus familias y maltratan a sus hijos.



@Hao X ¿Tienes algún estudio estadístico que avale eso? Porque no es muy serio creer eso porque el otro día leíste no sé dónde que una mujer había tirado a su bebé al container, o cosas similares. Hay infinidad de casos de mujeres que quieren a sus hijos, yo lamento que tu madre no te quiera, quizás hasta sea una puta, como tú mismo la describes, pero ya te digo yo que esas mujeres existen.

Y por eso he agradecido el mensaje de @Esther_PL , tanto conocimiento mujeril de personas con poca experiencia, o aunque sea notable tampoco da para semejantes afirmaciones. Eso sí, el hilo se llenará de gente que dirá de todo, muchos de ellos nos dirán que el OP tiene razón que él conoce a una tía que esto o aquello, y así muchos casos.

Por cierto @Hao X parece deducirse de lo que escribes que los pobres rusos mueren 15 años antes por culpa de sus mujeres. El vodka y otras cosas no tienen nada que ver, son las víboras de las rusas.

Desde luego que los tienes cuadrados.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Feb 2022)

Si uno lo piensa detenidamente, es mejor la igualdad que el tradicionalismo, en el tradicionalismo hay de verdad una gran presión social para que el varón sea una mula de carga y arriesge su vida por la mujer, simplemente porque sí. Ahora naide está obligado a tener un compromiso para satisfacer a la princesa.


----------



## Oligofrenico (3 Feb 2022)

El tema de la mujer y la libertad sexual es como el tema de la meritocracia 
Un simple timo

Al final la única respuesta es el dinero


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si uno lo piensa detenidamente, es mejor la igualdad que el tradicionalismo, en el tradicionalismo hay de verdad una gran presión social para que el varón sea una mula de carga y arriesge su vida por la mujer, simplemente porque sí. Ahora naide está obligado a tener un compromiso para satisfacer a la princesa.



Antaño no había princesas, había Mujeres que trabajaban tanto o mas que los Hombres, trabajaba todo pichichi desde los 6 o 7 años.
Y había muchas Mujeres que por una u otra causa enviudaban con 6 u 10 hijos y si tenían la suerte de tener un cacho terreno en propiedad eran muy capaces de sacar a sus familias adelante. En las zonas rurales habían Mujeres que si las sueltas en un octógono de mma se comían a toda la subiera. Si las Mujeres eran así, imagina como eran los Hombres. Ahora estamos muy degenerados físicamente y moralmente.
Mira lo que queda aun por el Pais Vasco y Navarra.


----------



## Turgot (3 Feb 2022)

Menuda mierda de madre habrá tenido el OP


----------



## arriondas (3 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Tochazo....
> 
> En realidad no hay una realidad absoluta y es una mezcla de todo lo que has dicho.
> 
> ...



Eso es fundamental. Ante todo, hay que quererse a uno mismo. Otro gallo cantaría si muchos hicieran eso.

Lo importante no es estar con alguien tradicional (es algo incluso irrelevante), sino estar con alguien CON QUIEN ESTES BIEN. Con todo lo que ello conlleva. Y en función de cómo sea cada uno.


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si uno lo piensa detenidamente, es mejor la igualdad que el tradicionalismo, en el tradicionalismo hay de verdad una gran presión social para que el varón sea una mula de carga y arriesge su vida por la mujer, simplemente porque sí. Ahora naide está obligado a tener un compromiso para satisfacer a la princesa.



La realidad no entiende de bueno ni malo si no de lo que funciona.
La igualdad no funciona, el tradicionalismo sí. Ambos tienen sus pros y contras pero en civilizaciones más allá del nivel tribal no puede funcionar la igualdad porque esta expulsa a gran parte de los hombres de remar.
Dentro del tradicionalismo hay niveles, eso es obvio, no es necesario que las mujeres lleven burka pero cuando la mujer se libera y es la que decide quién la insemina esa sociedad está abocada a ser sustituida por otra más eficiente.

Hay un hecho diferencial entre hombres y mujeres por mucho que la izquierda se empeñe en intentar negarlo siguiendo su doctrina de que todo valga para que nada valga. Es simple pero tan importante que forma una simbiosis única de dos seres diferentes en la que cada una de las dos partes es necesaria para la otra. 
1. En 9 meses una mujer puede engendrar una vida (o 2 o 3 en casos excepcionales, gemelos, trillizos...). Un hombre en 9 meses puede crear miles de vidas en potencia.
Este hecho reduce el valor del hombre a 0 para la sociedad. El excedente necesita ser purgado en guerras, exilios forzosos o voluntarios... y puede ser arriesgado en tareas complejas y peligrosas pero productivas como la construcción o la caza.

La civilización surge en el creciente fértil y de ahí nacen las religiones abrahámicas, que tienen muy claro el papel de la mujer. No surgen por casualidad, ni por la obvia superioridad física del hombre, si no porque el valor del hombre para la sociedad es 0. Si se iguala la mujer al hombre, se destruye la sociedad. Los antiguos eran sabios.

La igualdad puede funcionar en las utopías distopías transhumanistas en las que hombres y mujeres pierden sus atributos hasta acercarse a un género neutro, con incubadoras artificiales haciendo el papel de mujer. Espero que dicha posibilidad nunca llegue a producirse puesto que implicaría la muerte del ser humano.


----------



## Hao X (3 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si uno lo piensa detenidamente, es mejor la igualdad que el tradicionalismo, en el tradicionalismo hay de verdad una gran presión social para que el varón sea una mula de carga y arriesge su vida por la mujer, simplemente porque sí. Ahora naide está obligado a tener un compromiso para satisfacer a la princesa.



Eso tiene varias posibles lecturas. Hay hombres que se deprimen si no tienen a una mujer al lado. Prueba de ello es la cantidad de fantasias de mujeres tradicionales que se escriben aqui. Yo mismo si no me lio con alguna que este buena o no tengo sexo de calidad durante un tiempo me siento decaido. Y eso es muy jodido obtenerlo en la falsa Igual-Da occidental.

Esos otros hombres tenian que hacerse cargo, si, pero tambien tenian derecho y potestad sobre su mujer y familia. Era como un circulo de soporte de amigos constante que esta ahi para ayudarte y apoyarte todo el tiempo.

Todo esto en teoria, claro. La realidad a saber como seria. A bote pronto me parece un modelo armonico y balanceado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Feb 2022)

Menudos ladrillacos jiñáis.

Os miráis este vídrio unas cuantas veces hasta que os quede clarinete


----------



## Joaquim (3 Feb 2022)

Sinceramente, veía el post que abre el hilo, quizá en exceso negativo, hasta que he visto a la mujer de turno haciendo manshaming con el mánido "a ti lo ke te paza ez que no follaz", y no rebatiendo una mierda, prueba evidente de que el post que abre el hilo tiene muchísima razón.

*Los riesgos, por la mera existencia de la probabilidad de estos, deben tenerse en cuenta, y no ignorarlos*, pese a que a la otra parte le conviene que lo hagas, ya lo expuse en un hilo hace tiempo....






Matrimónio y Cláusulas Suelo.


Matrimónio y Cláusulas Suelo. Hace poco, hize un humilde "experimento" en Burbuja.info; abrí dos hilos paralelos sobre un tema, las Cláusulas Suelo, uno a favor y otro en contra, en el que había dos artículos de dos personas formadas y versadas que argumentaban su posición. Cláusulas...




www.burbuja.info





Respecto al tradicionalismo, he estado viendo canales Red Pill ultimamente de muy buen contenido, como Erick Barker, Redpillianos, Machos Alpha o la Pildora Roja entre otros; y me han hecho reflexionar, hasta el punto que *he comprendido la institución del matrimónio, y como nuestros ancestros la consideraron óptima.

Los hombres valoran en una mujer la juventud, la belleza y la fertilidad, tres características que se pueden resumir en follabilidad.

Las mujeres valoran en un hombre el compromiso, los recursos materiales que le puede proveer, y la protección que le puede ofrecer*, esto último, en última instáncia, es la que las lleva a liarse con malotes, patanes, chads, bryans y gente poco recomendable en general, hibristofília.

Bien, entonces establecemos que *lo mas valioso de la mujer, lo que puede ofrecer, es su promesa de sexo, y si son virgenes, la garantía de que los hijos del hombre serán suyos*, y consecuentemente el hombre tendrá mayor implicaciòn con ellas, y se esforzará por mantener y proteger a su prole.

Y los hombres lo que tienen de valor, es su compromiso, *el compromiso es lo mas valioso que puede ofrecer un hombre.*

Entonces, la mujer tiene algo de valor, follabilidad y virginidad, y los hombres tienen algo de valor, compromiso y protección.

Y que es sino el contrato de matrimónio tradicional, que el intercambio de una cosa de valor por otra cosa de valor? *La mujer ofrece su virginidad y follabilidad, y el hombre ofrece su compromiso y protección a cambio*, aún cuando la mujer vaya perdiendo su nivel de follabilidad con el paso de los años.

Así, la família de la mujer se garantizaba que esta estuviera protegida, y la família del hombre se garantizaba que este "sentara la cabeza", y ambas famílias ganaban los hijos en común y mantener el legado familiar, combinado muchas veces con intereses patrimoniales.

Y todo ello, *se formalizaba el matrimónio con una fiesta y aprobación social, lo que premiaba el gregarismo y la necesidad de validación de la mujer.*

Aparte, le daban un sentido religioso, cosa que daba trascendencia al asunto para los creyentes, cosa nada badalí, porque *el matrimónio siempre ha sido eso, un sacramente religioso, por lo que no tiene sentido si no hay fé*..... y por eso, perdón por desviarme, no existe el matrimónio civil, ni homosexual, ni heterosexual, ni de ningun modo, son uniones civiles, no matrimónios.

Por eso,* era algo que antaño, tenía sentido, como que el marido fuera a trabajar y la mujer se quedara en casa*, ya que las tareas del hogar eran árduas, aunque menos que trabajar, y *esta división del trabajo en el seno familiar era la mas eficiente, y la que permitía la viabilidad familiar..*.. ahora, por contra, *con las facilidades que tenemos actualmente, como lavadoras, microondas, fregonas, guarderías y demás, que han reducido enormemente la cantidad de tiempo y esfuerzo a dedicarles la que hace de "ama de casa" es una parásita* que le toma el pelo al hombre que ha embaucado.





__





Menudo puto CHOLLAZO es ser ama de casa.


Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa. Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento. Va a mantener a una mujer tradicional vuestra puta madre. Qué razón tenía este hilo...




www.burbuja.info





Por eso, *debemos de cambiar el paradigma, y empezar a comprender que los hombres tenemos valor por nosotros mismos*, que ya nos *toca emanciparnos de las mujeres *y de su sútil, a la par que ferreo yugo, y no depender de su validación frívola, egoísta, volátil e interesada, para encontrar nuestra realización personal en ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos.

*Esta será la Revolución del Siglo XXI.*


----------



## Silvia Charo (3 Feb 2022)

De esos ocho suicidios masculinos por uno femenino que hay en Rusia cuánto crees que tiene que ver la barbárica dedovshchina en el ejército o incluso el bullying en la escuela? Yo he conocido un caso muy cercano de un chico ruso que se ahorcó porque le hacían la vida imposible en el instituto, muy oscuro todo.

@Hao X


----------



## INE (3 Feb 2022)

> *Mito:*
> 
> Las mujeres no son malas en si, las hacen malas las politicas feminazis de Occidente, a traves del engaño. La culpa es de la educacion y la propaganda.



Es que eso es falso y no creo que se haya defendido nunca mayoritariamente, las mujeres son como son aquí
y en Bután, creía que eso estaba claro. Las mujeres son mujeres.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Feb 2022)

Para saber la verdad, suelta a un niño y a una niña en una isla desierta con recursos, vuelve en 20 años, y mira que rol ha adoptado cada uno.

Tengo claro que lo que habrían hecho en esos 20 años nada se parecería a lo que tenemos en la sociedad actual, que camina hacia su extinción.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Feb 2022)

Si es que ya está todo inventado desde hace milenios:


_*Los ocho primeros pobladores del Universo 25 no tardaron en emparejarse y comenzar a reproducirse,* provocando un crecimiento exponencial en esta peculiar civilización. En poco más de un año, la población se había duplicado en sucesivas ocasiones hasta alcanzar una cifra de 620 individuos, momento en el que este crecimiento comenzó a ralentizarse.

*Hasta ese momento, la vida de los roedores había sido prácticamente perfecta. Tenían todo lo que necesitaban y nada ponía en peligro su vida.* Pero la vida en el Universo 25 estaba a punto de dejar de ser tan bucólica, pues, sin saberlo, estaban aproximándose a una cifra crítica, no por la escasez de recursos, sino por otros factores, que no se habían tenido en cuenta.
_


----------



## Greco (3 Feb 2022)

Menudo ladrillo, me quedo con Briffault.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (3 Feb 2022)

Todo eso para decirnos algo que ya uno de los siete sabios griegos nos dijo: "La mayoría de los hombres son malos."

Evidentemente englobaba en hombres a hombres y mujeres. Bueno igual ni se refería a las mujeres porque era algo que daba por hecho todo el mundo y no hacía falta ni escribirlo en piedra.

Siglos atrás tambien lo dijo Hobbes: "El hombre es un lobo para el hombre."


----------



## Hao X (3 Feb 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> De esos ocho suicidios masculinos por uno femenino que hay en Rusia cuánto crees que tiene que ver la barbárica dedovshchina en el ejército o incluso el bullying en la escuela? Yo he conocido un caso muy cercano de un chico ruso que se ahorcó porque le hacían la vida imposible en el instituto, muy oscuro todo.
> 
> @Hao X



Si, efectivamente, tiene bastante efecto en la estadistica, aunque mas en la Rusia rural que en la urbana. Yo por lo menos todo el mundo que conoci de Moscu y SPB ninguno fue a hacer la mili, todos hicieron chanchullos, nadie normal va.

Mikhail N publico 2 videos en los que explica 12 motivos de la sobremortalidad masculina en Rusia, y uno de ellos es la dedovshina en la mili.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2022)

El ensimismamiento del OP es un defecto habitual entre los narcisistas europeos.

Suponen que de los 4.000 millones de mujeres actuales, sin contar todas nuestras antepasadas, su forma de ver la vida es la correcta.

Por hacer una pequeña comparación , hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres a las que le han hecho la ablación, que ya son más que todas las occidentales juntas de cualquier edad.

Esas serán las madres de los nuevos europeos. Ya que todas las mujeres occidentales están llegando a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos y por lo tanto el espacio del mundo destinado a los hijos de las europeas que han sido abortados será ocupado por hijos de mujeres normales.

Lo único que define a una mujer es su capacidad tener un hijo detrás de otro .
¿ qué va a ser sino?

¿Que tenga un agujero entre las piernas para drogarse con el sexo? Para eso ya están los travestis ,que por lo visto es lo mismo.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Jobar, todo lo que sabéis acerca de las mujeres sin haber catado una en vuestra vida.



Este usuario se dedica día y noche a escribir post extremadamente misóginos.

Evidentemente no es una persona sana mentalmente hablando. Se inventa historias y situaciones para soltar basura contra las mujeres. Ya es que le da igual si son las “malvadas feminazis” o son “mujeres de toda la vida que buscan formar una familia”. Para este soplapollas, todas son seres malvados y nauseabundos que lo único que pretenden es aplastar al hombre.

Entre sus lindezas, que las mujeres solo les mueve el interés y son incapaces de sentir amor y fidelidad por su marido. Entiendo que también pondrá a su madre en el saco, digo yo.

¿Quién puede decir semejantes cosas? Pues alguien completamente resentido con las mujeres o bien un homosexual envidioso que ve a las mujeres como a rivales.

En tal caso, es un enajenado. Ninguna mujer es buena a lo largo y ancho del planeta: si es occidental, es una lesbiana rabiosa; si es oriental, una zorra aprovechada que solo busca exprimir a los hombres.

El muy gilipollas asegura que las mujeres de países tradicionales solo se van con hombres de fuera porque son unas frescas y planean matarles.


Realmente este tío está muy mal, pero como les da su ración de misoginia a los que son como él, pues se siente fuerte. Lo que ni siquiera sospecha es que los demás o no le toman en serio o le animan porque saben que está muy loco y quieren disfrutar de la función pensando cosas como; “jajaja, a ver qué suelta ahora el colgado este”.

Imagino que estará más activo por el cambio de tratamiento mental.


----------



## Esther_PL (3 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Este usuario se dedica día y noche a escribir post extremadamente misóginos.
> 
> Evidentemente no es una persona sana mentalmente hablando. Se inventa historias y situaciones para soltar basura contra las mujeres. Ya es que le da igual si son las “malvadas feminazis” o son “mujeres de toda la vida que buscan formar una familia”. Para este soplapollas, todas son seres malvados y nauseabundos que lo único que pretenden es aplastar al hombre.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info. Sí, aquí tarados con alucinaciones de toda índole hay unos cuantos.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (3 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por eso, *debemos de cambiar el paradigma, y empezar a comprender que los hombres tenemos valor por nosotros mismos*, que ya nos *toca emanciparnos de las mujeres *y de su sútil, a la par que ferreo yugo, y no depender de su validación frívola, egoísta, volátil e interesada, para encontrar nuestra realización personal en ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos.
> 
> *Esta será la Revolución del Siglo XXI.*




Estoy de acuerdo con este apartado tuyo, y creo que es lo que muchos más varones desearían antes que volver a un modelo tradicional, una verdadera IGUALDAD real con el sexo femenino.

Sin embargo, lisa y llanamente, creo que es un deseo imposible, es casi imposible que se materialice una igualdad al 100%, no le conviene a nadie, ni a las elites ni a las mujeres ni a cierto grupo de hombres, a todos les favorece la esclavitud de sexo masculino.

Ni siquiera el modelo tradicional era completamente igualitario, y así todo era lo mejor que se tuvo en milenios de evolución social.

Y para el modelo actual, no hay palabras que describan este modelo social y sexual.

Pero si estoy de acuerdo que gran parte de la culpa la tienen los mismos hombres que se arrastran por una mujer. Pero es otro punto que tal vez nunca cambie, el instinto sexual en el hombre es demasiado fuerte, no puedes culpar al hombre por su instinto.

Sin embargo, ya existe un país con un escenario social similar al que planteas, en Japón, una buena parte de los hombres y mujeres japoneses, prefieren una existencia solitaria antes que tener una pareja.


Y es otro fenómeno que poco a poco empieza a darse en occidente, hombres que pasan completamente de una mujer, al igual que en Japón.

Ahora bien, a este escenario de no relación, lo veo poco positivo, al contrario, contribuye a la extinción, cierto que genera un cierto beneficio para el hombre y lo libera de la esclavitud aberrante del pagafantas y del carapadre, pero tampoco genera las condiciones para formar una pareja o familia, es solo una solución final a un sistema podrido.

Otra pega que veo contra la igualdad real, es que una mujer siempre podrá jugar ante los demás la carta del instinto de protección y supervivencia, un caso hipotético, si teneís 1 salvavidas, la gran mayoría( tantos hombres como mujer) ayudarías a la mujer en apuros y no al hombre.

Allí no hay igualdad lamentablemente, de hecho creo que la igualdad real es imposible.

Lo peor es que este modelo actual lo nos vende una igualdad irreal con la mujer, donde en el plano real la mayoría de los hombres se encuentran esclavizados socialmente, por derecha o por izquierda.

Es como la igualdad sexual que el modelo actual vende de cara a la galería, una mentira repetida mil veces que la mayoría de borregos se creen.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Feb 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Gracias por la info. Sí, aquí tarados con alucinaciones de toda índole hay unos cuantos.



Ya, pero lo de este tío es de psiquiátrico.


----------



## Antisocialista (3 Feb 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Yo mismo si no me lio con alguna que este buena o no tengo sexo de calidad durante un tiempo me siento decaido.



Retencion seminal es la autentica salud


----------



## 917 (3 Feb 2022)

Este tío se cree Schopenhauer, pero no llega a pedo mental del mencionado filósofo....


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (3 Feb 2022)

Soy yo o abres el mismo hilo una vez al mes ciclicamente


----------



## Patriota de Acero (4 Feb 2022)

Otro hilazo de 10.

Esto sí es redpill y no mariconadas nacionalpagafantas.

La mujer atada en corto o nada.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con este apartado tuyo, y creo que es lo que muchos más varones desearían antes que volver a un modelo tradicional, una verdadera IGUALDAD real con el sexo femenino.
> 
> Sin embargo, lisa y llanamente, creo que es un deseo imposible, es casi imposible que se materialice una igualdad al 100%, no le conviene a nadie, ni a las elites ni a las mujeres ni a cierto grupo de hombres, a todos les favorece la esclavitud de sexo masculino.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, como he explicado varias veces, el Feminismo consiste en el Sometimiento, Esclavitud y Explotación del hombre, pero el Conservadurismo tampoco es la respuesta, porque es otro tipo de Explotación del Hombre, mas sútil, y quizá mas llevadera, pero Explotación al fin y al cabo.

Históricamente, las mujeres han ido basculando entre Progresismo y Conservadurismo a lo largo de la Historia, a su convieniencia, en función de las circunstáncias políticas, económicas, sociales y bélicas de cada época; las juerguistas que bebian, fumaban, vestían androgino y bailaban Charlestone hasta las tantas, en los felices años 20 del Siglo XX, fueron después las devotas y conservadoras esposas, de postal de Norman Rockwell, de los años 30 y 40, los de la Gran Depresión y la WWII, cuando la mujer buscaba un hombre que le proveiera y le ofreciera protección.

Por eso la solución no es Reaccionaria, volver al Conservadurismo, sino Revolucionario, la Rebelión de Atlas, los Esclavos abandonan la Plantación.

Y eso no significa renunciar a las mujeres, sino que estas dejen de ser nuestra prioridad, no te centres en las mujeres, centrate en ser la mejor versión de ti mismo, en ser masculino, en ser un hombre, y serán ellas las que se sientan atraídas hacia ti.


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Feb 2022)

La sociedad tradicional es parte del pasado. No existe ya. No volverá a existir.

El hombre debe asumirlo y actuar en consecuencia. Encontrar su validación en sí mismo y no en una mujer. Solo entonces podrá encontrar a una o varias mujeres que le aporten sin crearle dependencia emocional y hacerle vulnerable a caer en las múltiples trampas que existen para joderle la vida legalmente.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Para saber la verdad, suelta a un niño y a una niña en una isla desierta con recursos, vuelve en 20 años, y mira que rol ha adoptado cada uno.
> 
> Tengo claro que lo que habrían hecho en esos 20 años nada se parecería a lo que tenemos en la sociedad actual, que camina hacia su extinción.


----------



## calzonazos (4 Feb 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Este hilo se puede considerar una continuacion de este otro:
> 
> ...



Como explicas que mi novia me lleva manteniendo 5 AÑAZOS?? no hay nada mas que decir, tu lo que propones es MENTIR FOLLAR Y HUIR como modo de vida y asi no se construye ninguna civilización


----------



## ChortiHunter (4 Feb 2022)

Y esto es todo lo que queríamos añadir, su señoría.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Feb 2022)

Yo te lo resumo desde el punto de vista espiritual, que es el que prevalece: MALA INCLINACIÓN VS BUENA INCLINACIÓN. Y esto vale para hombres y mujeres.






jetzer hara vs jetzer hatov - Búsqueda







www.bing.com


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Feb 2022)

No es por nada pero que sentido tiene buscar una mujer tradicional si el mundo tradicional cayó hace más de 2 siglos, tampoco tiene sentido la mujer contemporánea liberal alienada con los medios-tendencias, lo suyo es encontrar una mujer por encima de esas etiquetas y espiritualmente despierta.


----------



## vanderwilde (4 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Para saber la verdad, suelta a un niño y a una niña en una isla desierta con recursos, vuelve en 20 años, y mira que rol ha adoptado cada uno.



Aunque es una película, claro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>




Esos son adultos, ya están "educados" en un rol. No dije niños de forma casual.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Feb 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> No es por nada pero que sentido tiene buscar una mujer tradicional si el mundo tradicional cayó hace más de 2 siglos, tampoco tiene sentido la mujer contemporánea liberal alienada con los medios-tendencias, lo suyo es encontrar una mujer por encima de esas etiquetas *y espiritualmente despierta.*




Esa es una conclusión a la que llegué hace tiempo si quieres formar una relación duradera. Muchas parejas se forman por unas circunstancias que se dan en un espacio y tiempo determinado, y eso está abocado al fracaso en el largo plazo. En cambio la cuestión espiritual es eterna, al menos hasta que llega el día de nuestra muerte.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (4 Feb 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Este hilo se puede considerar una continuacion de este otro:
> 
> ...



Vas a provocar la ira de los nuncafollistas rusofilos que tanto abundan en este foro.


----------



## Scarjetas (4 Feb 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Este hilo se puede considerar una continuacion de este otro:
> 
> ...



Bueno, el texto en sí, es muy bueno, 10/10. Parece muy largo pero leyéndolo, se hace corto. Lo haces entendible para todos.
Pero no sé, lo veo desigual.
Yo conozco muchísimo caso, en el que el hombre, es el que la lia parda en todos los aspectos y es la mujer la que intenta tirar del carro.
Y siempre se lo he dicho a mis amigos, tenéis que hacer lo mismo que hacen ellas, indiferencia y seducir. Y nunca hablar ni de hijos, ni de matrimonio, ni de chalets, ni de pollas en vinagre.
Ahí es cuando una mujer os usa de cajero, porque os ve en la discoteca entrando a todo lo que se mueve y os pierde todo el respeto y si os ve con pasta, pues no le importa despelucharos aún acostándose con vosotros.
Las pintais de serpientes a todas y eso no es así, la culpa es nuestra por acabar con cualquiera, hay que saber buscar como hacen ellas. No a lo loco.


----------



## Skylar (4 Feb 2022)

Tochaco para hablar de la mujer tradicional sin una sola mención al cristianismo o a Dios.

Sin religión (el cristianismo católico que es el auténtico) no puede existir la tradición. Una mujer tradicional debe ser creyente y practicante. Pero es que un hombre tradicional igual.

¿Tú crees que Cristo es el único Dios verdadero?

No verdad. Pues ya sabes por dónde empezar.


----------



## Hao X (4 Feb 2022)

poppom dijo:


> La realidad no entiende de bueno ni malo si no de lo que funciona.
> La igualdad no funciona, el tradicionalismo sí. Ambos tienen sus pros y contras pero en civilizaciones más allá del nivel tribal no puede funcionar la igualdad porque esta expulsa a gran parte de los hombres de remar.
> Dentro del tradicionalismo hay niveles, eso es obvio, no es necesario que las mujeres lleven burka pero cuando la mujer se libera y es la que decide quién la insemina esa sociedad está abocada a ser sustituida por otra más eficiente.
> 
> ...





Joaquim dijo:


> Sinceramente, veía el post que abre el hilo, quizá en exceso negativo, hasta que he visto a la mujer de turno haciendo manshaming con el mánido "a ti lo ke te paza ez que no follaz", y no rebatiendo una mierda, prueba evidente de que el post que abre el hilo tiene muchísima razón.
> 
> *Los riesgos, por la mera existencia de la probabilidad de estos, deben tenerse en cuenta, y no ignorarlos*, pese a que a la otra parte le conviene que lo hagas, ya lo expuse en un hilo hace tiempo....
> 
> ...



Lo que funciona y lo que no funciona son cuestiones relativas.

El patriarcado funcionaba muy bien a la hora de crear familias numerosas, mano de obra abundante y un pais creciente con una demografia creciente. Eso hacia falta entonces. Ahora lo que hace falta es lo contrario, limitar la poblacion en un planeta de recursos limitados en el que ya hay superpoblacion. Para eso funciona lo que esta en vigor ahora.

Lo perverso es engañar a la gente y decirle que tiene una familia tradicional cuando no tiene ningun derecho, que es lo que esta ocurriendo en muchas partes del mundo.


----------



## Blas Te Lefo (4 Feb 2022)

Desgraciadamente esa es la realidad en la que vivimos. Las sociedades han creado un remedio contra la sobrepoblación, la "liberación sexual". Un fenómeno que ya viene dándose, al menos, desde los años 60 y el Flower Power y Mayo del 68.

Más tarde o más temprano todos los hombres se darán cuenta de esta situación, y de que no hay una salida fuera de nuestras fronteras.


----------



## IQMaxx (4 Feb 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Este hilo se puede considerar una continuacion de este otro:
> 
> ...



muy buena info y una buena dosis de redpill como siempre haces, bien hecho!


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Feb 2022)

Si un hombre se valora en tan poco a sí mismo que cree que lo único que le aporta a una mujer es la billetera, que no se sorprenda luego de encontrar solo a mujeres interesadas en su billetera.

Esto se hace evidente en todos los planteamientos de los nuncafollistas. La mera idea de irse al tercer mundo a tomar esposa ofreciendo tu solidez financiera como contraprestación por su amor, evidencia que quien tenga ese planteamiento no se valora mas que por los billetes que tiene en la cuenta corriente. Ergo, solo encontrará a la clase de mujeres que no están interesadas mas que en su cuenta corriente.

Del mismo modo que una mujer que piense que lo único que tiene que ofrecer es la raja que tiene entre las caderas, lo único que va a encontrar es a hombres que solo estarán interesados en la raja que tiene entre las caderas.

Preguntaros qué ofrecéis, empezad a quereros y valoraros un poco, y quizá empecéis a encontrar mejores personas con las que relacionaros. No solo mujeres.

Jamás ofrezcáis dinero. Si queréis ofrecer ayuda, ofreced ayudarlas a pescar, jamás les ofrezcáis darle el pescado directamente. Para ofrecer dinero por sexo están las putas, eso está ya inventado desde hace milenios y funciona perfectamente así.

Podéis ofrecer apoyo, compromiso, lealtad... pero jamás dinero. "_Oh, pero el dinero atrae a las mujeres_". El dinero atrae a determinado tipo de mujeres que son las que no queréis en vuestra vida. Ergo no ofrezcáis dinero. Vale, el dinero atrae a todas las mujeres, para qué nos vamos a engañar, pero atrae especialmente a ese determinado tipo de mujeres que no son las que queréis. A las mujeres que os convienen, les atraen también otras cosas, que son las que tenéis que ofrecer.

"_Pero si les ofrezco apoyo, compromiso, lealtad... se rien de mi y no me las pincho_". Pues entonces no eran las mujeres que te convenían. Y si lo que quieres es simplemente pincharte a una tia buena, entonces vete de putas, que es mas rápido y mas barato. O también puedes irte al gimnasio y mazarte y ofrecer abdominales y culearla muy fuerte. O al menos resúltale divertido y hazla reir.

Para pinchártela también puedes ofrecerle entornito y posición, pero entonces no te engañes a ti mismo diciendo que vas buscando una mujer tradicional para formar una familia, y limítate a hacerle un MFH. Porque la tía que te quiera por tu entornito y posición, te va a apuñalar en cuanto dejes de tener entornito y posición, o ella encuentre a alguien que le proporcione mejor entornito y posición.

Y algo que tampoco debéis ofrecer nunca, es sumisión y obediencia. Creo que no hace falta explicar a qué clase de mujeres vais a atraer si les ofrecéis ser sus esclavos. Ese es el pack completo del nuncafollista en busca de mujeres tradicionales: Ofrecen dinero y servidumbre, reciben a una mujer dominante y despiadada que les exprime hasta el hígado.

Si os valoráis, ofrecéis lo que tenéis que ofrecer, y esperáis de ella lo que tenéis que esperar, entonces no os tenéis que ir a Ucrania ni a Tahilandia ni a Filipinas para obtener lo que buscáis.


----------



## XRL (4 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Antaño no había princesas, había Mujeres que trabajaban tanto o mas que los Hombres, trabajaba todo pichichi desde los 6 o 7 años.
> Y había muchas Mujeres que por una u otra causa enviudaban con 6 u 10 hijos y si tenían la suerte de tener un cacho terreno en propiedad eran muy capaces de sacar a sus familias adelante. En las zonas rurales habían Mujeres que si las sueltas en un octógono de mma se comían a toda la subiera. Si las Mujeres eran así, imagina como eran los Hombres. Ahora estamos muy degenerados físicamente y moralmente.
> Mira lo que queda aun por el Pais Vasco y Navarra.



eso es vasco? no se entiende nada xD

y esas mujeres?eso son mujeres?feas-pelo corto-machorras-marimachos-pinta de locas xd

que miedo de gente


----------



## Akira. (4 Feb 2022)

Pero quien se va a leer ese tocho?? xD


----------



## Marco Porcio (4 Feb 2022)

Vaya currada, enhobuena, buen trabajo. Se te quedó decir, aunque igual me lo he saltado y lo dices, que para solucionar toda esa naturaleza humana de la mujer se crearon (o más bien surgieron) con el tiempo las costumbres sociales de cada sitio, siendo las más evolucionadas sin duda las cristianas de la familia tradicional a la que tanto demonizas. Aunque estas mismas ya estaban en roma, Grecia y otros y seguro que mucho antes tmb. Algunas sociedades como las poligamas o en las que hay libertinaje son sociedades mucho menos avanzadas natural o espiritualmente.

La implantación de parejas estables en la historia, hombre mujer para toda la vida salvo incidencias, no la implantaron gobernantes para tener más hijos como dices, va mucho antes de eso, es la forma más razonable y natural de alcanzar la mayor felicidad entre los individuos de la comunidad. Es una medida lógica de gran inteligencia, y en coherencia con la naturaleza humana. Es un convenio tácito de los sabios ancianos de cada tribu. Diria que es hasta sinónimo de paz y armonía en gran medida.

De la misma forma que al hombre hay que recortarle su tendecia natural a ser un ser predominantemente mental, a la mujer hay que hacer lo propio con su tendencia opuesta, al sentimentalismo. Si no haces esos recorte que brotan de la lógica y que apartan al humano del animal, de su instinto, aparecen los problemas: madres solteras con hijos que serán un desastre y viviendo con sus padres, mujeres a las que se les pasa el arroz y están jodiendo a la sociedad por ello el resto de su vida, suicidios de hombres a monton etc.

Todo lo que sacas a la luz es el instinto humano del que no puedes escapar, pero para eso esta la lógica y las costumbres tradicionales, para dominarlo y encauzarlo. Cuanto daño hicieron demoledores de la sociedad cristiana como froid y su puta madre.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (4 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> En realidad no hay una realidad absoluta y es una mezcla de todo lo que has dicho.



Una gran verdad, tu debes haber sido Buda en otra vida.


----------



## Tomatitochan (4 Feb 2022)

Si es como dices que hay sobrepoblacion y sobre explotación de recursos porqué en africa siguen teniendo docenas de hijos y porqué en españa se siguen importando esos excedentes poblacionales


----------



## Hao X (4 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Es que eso es falso y no creo que se haya defendido nunca mayoritariamente, las mujeres son como son aquí
> y en Bután, creía que eso estaba claro. Las mujeres son mujeres.



Es que el problema precisamente aqui es este: El sector tradicionalista del foro defiende que las mujeres son fundamentalmente diferentes dependiendo de donde nacen, o donde se educan. Le dan un papel primordial al origen y la educacion, en contra de los instintos universales y el codigo legal que rige las relaciones y determina premios y castigos, que son lo unico que al final del dia cuenta.



TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Si es que ya está todo inventado desde hace milenios:
> 
> 
> _*Los ocho primeros pobladores del Universo 25 no tardaron en emparejarse y comenzar a reproducirse,* provocando un crecimiento exponencial en esta peculiar civilización. En poco más de un año, la población se había duplicado en sucesivas ocasiones hasta alcanzar una cifra de 620 individuos, momento en el que este crecimiento comenzó a ralentizarse.
> ...



Efectivamente. Nos esta pasando como a esos pobres ratones. No bueno.



AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Todo eso para decirnos algo que ya uno de los siete sabios griegos nos dijo: "La mayoría de los hombres son malos."
> 
> Evidentemente englobaba en hombres a hombres y mujeres. Bueno igual ni se refería a las mujeres porque era algo que daba por hecho todo el mundo y no hacía falta ni escribirlo en piedra.
> 
> Siglos atrás tambien lo dijo Hobbes: "El hombre es un lobo para el hombre."



Yo creo que las personas tienen sus luces y sus sombras, tanto hombres como mujeres. Hay gente buena y mala de ambos sexos. Lo que pasa que en el apartado sexual, las personas suelen sacar lo mas primitivo de sus instintos, y no hay educacion que modere eso mas que la ley de la fuerza. Y los instintos sexuales de las mujeres son los que son y son todo lo contrario a lo que la propaganda dice.

Pues si, ese es otro factor importante. La globalizacion y la apertura del mercado sexual sin fronteras provoca una inflacion que hace que por lo menos el 80% de los hombres acaben en una situacion muy desfavorable. De eso hablo en mis hilos sobre Polonia.


----------



## XRL (4 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Efectivamente, como he explicado varias veces, el Feminismo consiste en el Sometimiento, Esclavitud y Explotación del hombre, pero el Conservadurismo tampoco es la respuesta, porque es otro tipo de Explotación del Hombre, mas sútil, y quizá mas llevadera, pero Explotación al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Históricamente, las mujeres han ido basculando entre Progresismo y Conservadurismo a lo largo de la Historia, a su convieniencia, en función de las circunstáncias políticas, económicas, sociales y bélicas de cada época; las juerguistas que bebian, fumaban, vestían androgino y bailaban Charlestone hasta las tantas, en los felices años 20 del Siglo XX, fueron después las devotas y conservadoras esposas, de postal de Norman Rockwell, de los años 30 y 40, los de la Gran Depresión y la WWII, cuando la mujer buscaba un hombre que le proveiera y le ofreciera protección.
> 
> ...



por mucha excelencia que persigas las mujeres se acaban quedando con el posicinadito de familia y/o beta empujacarritos que traga con todo

y las que están buenas tienen miles de estos detrás

menos mal que hay porno y putes para no tenerte que matarte por ver-estar con mujeres


----------



## Patriota de Acero (4 Feb 2022)

En este hilo solo hay petardas y manginas con argumentos _ad tunofollas_.

Eso ya lo deja todo claro.


----------



## Hao X (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El ensimismamiento del OP es un defecto habitual entre los narcisistas europeos.
> 
> Suponen que de los 4.000 millones de mujeres actuales, sin contar todas nuestras antepasadas, su forma de ver la vida es la correcta.



No entiendo la critica. Yo no he expuesto nada en terminos de lo que es correcto o de lo que no, sino lo que ocurre ahora en la practica en comparacion con el pasado.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por hacer una pequeña comparación , hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres a las que le han hecho la ablación, que ya son más que todas las occidentales juntas de cualquier edad.
> 
> Esas serán las madres de los nuevos europeos. Ya que todas las mujeres occidentales están llegando a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos y por lo tanto el espacio del mundo destinado a los hijos de las europeas que han sido abortados será ocupado por hijos de mujeres normales.



Si y no. En realidad los indices de fertilidad estan cayendo en todo el mundo.

Ejemplos: 

Filipinas







Nigeria







Que todavia tengan tasas de reemplazo positivas no significa que ese sea necesariamente su futuro, el NWO esta trabajando sin descanso para que esa natalidad siga bajando.




Esther_PL dijo:


> Gracias por la info. Sí, aquí tarados con alucinaciones de toda índole hay unos cuantos.



Pues ya sabes, te vas a tomar por culo a otro sitio.



Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con este apartado tuyo, y creo que es lo que muchos más varones desearían antes que volver a un modelo tradicional, una verdadera IGUALDAD real con el sexo femenino.
> 
> Sin embargo, lisa y llanamente, creo que es un deseo imposible, es casi imposible que se materialice una igualdad al 100%, no le conviene a nadie, ni a las elites ni a las mujeres ni a cierto grupo de hombres, a todos les favorece la esclavitud de sexo masculino.
> 
> ...



La igualdad al 100% ni se ha implementado ni nunca fue objetivo de implementarla. Si asi fuera, las mujeres no tendrian los medios de poder e independencia que tienen y se pondrian a parir mas hijos para conseguir mas de ellos y de sus padres. Y el objetivo es el contrario: darselo todo hecho para que no tengan que parir para conseguirlo.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> por mucha excelencia que persigas las mujeres se acaban quedando con el posicinadito de familia y/o beta empujacarritos que traga con todo
> 
> y las que están buenas tienen miles de estos detrás
> 
> menos mal que hay porno y putes para no tenerte que matarte por ver-estar con mujeres



No me cambiaría por el beta empujacarritos, y los "posicionaditos" son carne de expolio via divorcio.

El tender a ser la mejor versión de ti mismo, es para la realización personal, mucho mejor que dedicar tu vida a ser un arrastrado huelebragas, mendigando la atención de alguna mujer.

Además, si no atraes a las mujeres siendo la mejor versión de ti mismo, menos lo vas a lograr siendo un gañan, y si lo logras siendo un arrastrado empujacarritos, que sepas que solo está contigo porque peor es nada, y que solo le sirves como proveedor, que solo te está utilizando, y que no dudará en abandonarte en cuanto tenga una mejor opción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> No entiendo la critica. Yo no he expuesto nada en terminos de lo que es correcto o de lo que no, sino lo que ocurre ahora en la practica en comparacion con el pasado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



son estadísticas falsas para que los occidentales acepten su exterminio.

Si en Nigeria y Etiopía en 1975 cuando murió Franco y España cedió la soberanía a los judiomasones , si en esos países había menos gente que en España y ahora son más de 350 millones , lógicamente algo raro pasa.

En España las cifras son falsas . 


*
Poblacion de Etiopía 2022*
Estadísticas de Etiopía. Actual de la población, nacimientos y muertes de hoy y durante el año, el saldo migratorio y crecimiento de la población.




countrymeters.info
La población Española ha sido esterilizada a través de la ingeniería social , de hecho el aumento de población como todo el mundo sabe, se debe a los extranjeros que han venido en las últimas décadas y a sus hijos.

se sabe con certeza que desde esa fecha de referencia de la muerte de Franco en 1975 , las mujeres españolas no han tenido lo menos dos hijos , que sería lo mínimo para igualar a la población anterior , por lo tanto no hacen falta más cálculos teniendo en cuenta que desde esa fecha hace 45 años, han muerto 16 millones de españoles .

Si además calculamos los niños españoles que han sido asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas y que no nacerán ellos ni los hijos de sus hijos , a quien le quede alguna duda que todo esto está diseñado es que vive en la inopia.


----------



## Esther_PL (4 Feb 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> No entiendo la critica. Yo no he expuesto nada en terminos de lo que es correcto o de lo que no, sino lo que ocurre ahora en la practica en comparacion con el pasado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ve tú, que seguro que tienes más experiencia.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Vaya currada, enhobuena, buen trabajo. Se te quedó decir, aunque igual me lo he saltado y lo dices, que para solucionar toda esa naturaleza humana de la mujer se crearon (o más bien surgieron) con el tiempo las costumbres sociales de cada sitio, siendo las más evolucionadas sin duda las cristianas de la familia tradicional a la que tanto demonizas. Aunque estas mismas ya estaban en roma, Grecia y otros y seguro que mucho antes tmb. Algunas sociedades como las poligamas o en las que hay libertinaje son sociedades mucho menos avanzadas natural o espiritualmente.
> 
> La implantación de parejas estables en la historia, hombre mujer para toda la vida salvo incidencias, no la implantaron gobernantes para tener más hijos como dices, va mucho antes de eso, es la forma más razonable y natural de alcanzar la mayor felicidad entre los individuos de la comunidad. Es una medida lógica de gran inteligencia, y en coherencia con la naturaleza humana. Es un convenio tácito de los sabios ancianos de cada tribu. Diria que es hasta sinónimo de paz y armonía en gran medida.
> 
> ...



El problema es que eso, que ya he expuesto en un post anterior que correspondía a un conocimiento profundo de la naturaleza humana, y a una necesidad de superviviencia y evolución de la especie humana, se hizo en nombre de una divinidad, por lo que la gente lo creía ciegamente, y no de un modo racional, y fué por ahí, como bien indicas, por donde froid y su puta madre atacaron, usando ese conocimiento de la naturaleza humana, no para el bien social, sino para su propio beneficio.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> *Si un hombre se valora en tan poco a sí mismo que cree que lo único que le aporta a una mujer es la billetera, que no se sorprenda luego de encontrar solo a mujeres interesadas en su billetera.*
> 
> Esto se hace evidente en todos los planteamientos de los nuncafollistas. La mera idea de irse al tercer mundo a tomar esposa ofreciendo tu solidez financiera como contraprestación por su amor, evidencia que quien tenga ese planteamiento no se valora mas que por los billetes que tiene en la cuenta corriente. Ergo, solo encontrará a la clase de mujeres que no están interesadas mas que en su cuenta corriente.
> 
> ...



Aquí estás haciendo trampa, diciendo que es "lo único", no no es "lo único", pero eso atrae, y es un factor determinante, obviarlo y creer en cuentos de hadas te va a llevar a meterte un ostión contra la realidad, que es de lo que advierte el que ha abierto el hilo.

Lo que se propone es exactamente lo contrario de lo que insinuas, lo que se propone es que los hombres tomemos consciéncia de que tenemos valor por nosotros mismos, que debemos emanciparnos de las mujeres, y de sutil a la par que ferreo yugo, y que no permitamos que nuestra valor sea dependiente de su validación frívola, interesada, volátil y egoísta, que tenemos que entender que el objetivo de nuestras vidas tiene que ser la propia realización personal, hasta llegar a ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos, y que las mujeres ya vendrán si es que tienen que llegar.

Las mujeres ansian encontrar un hombre al que seguir, no un hombre que se arrastre detrás de ellas, a ese como mucho lo utilizaran por conveniencia, y no dudarán en abandonarlo, o cornearlo, en cuanto tenga la oportunidad.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Esos son adultos, ya están "educados" en un rol. No dije niños de forma casual.



Al contrario, al ser ya adultos, y ser "educados", deberían tender a mayor igualdad supuestamente; no olvidemos que se trata de un programa de supervivencia y que hubo una selección, y ese no era el resultado que esperaban los psicólogos del programa, y no con esa intención se hizo el cásting, pero la realidad se impuso..... es en las situaciones extremas cuando se caen las caretas, y la gente muestra quien es realmente, ya lo explique en estos hilos:

FEMEN se manifiesta en Ukrania en contra de que las mujeres vayan a la guerra | Página 8 | Burbuja.info 

Mi prima es militar y llora por ansiedad por la guerra | Burbuja.info 

Para comprender bien eso el ejemplo mas claro se ve en la serie de Prime Video de "G.E.O Mas allá del limite", sobre el periodo de instrucción para acceder a ese cuerpo de élite de la Policía Nacional....







*Me da igual la careta que tengas. Yo no estoy mirando tu cara. Miro un poquito más allá

*Mejores frases del inspector Pelayo en 'G.E.O.: Más allá del límite’


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Esa es una conclusión a la que llegué hace tiempo si quieres formar una relación duradera. Muchas parejas se forman por unas circunstancias que se dan en un espacio y tiempo determinado, y eso está abocado al fracaso en el largo plazo. En cambio la cuestión espiritual es eterna, al menos hasta que llega el día de nuestra muerte.



Por eso mismo se hacian las bodas en una Iglésia ante Dios, y se consideraba el Matrimónio un Sacramento; por eso, por mucho que le llamen así, lo que se firma en un juzgado, o la parrafada que suelta el concejal del Hay-Untamiento de turno, no es un Matrimónio, es una Unión Civil, legal, para algunos legítima, no para mi, pero Unión Civil al fin y al cabo.

La parte racional del conocimiento de la naturaleza humana, y la parte espiritual y trascendente de la unión, deben ser complementarias para que sea sólida y fructífera para ambas partes.


----------



## Amraslazar (4 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Aquí estás haciendo trampa, diciendo que es "lo único", no no es "lo único", pero eso atrae, y es un factor determinante, obviarlo y creer en cuentos de hadas te va a llevar a meterte un ostión contra la realidad, que es de lo que advierte el que ha abierto el hilo.



No. Lo que estoy diciendo es que si crees que lo único que puedes ofrecer es eso, entonces no te montes cuentos de hadas pensando que estás ofreciendo algo diferente, y no esperes obtener resultados diferentes a una zorra manipuladora que triture tu cuenta corriente y te haga pedazos.

La posición financiera de los hombres es un factor que siempre cuenta para ellas. Igual que la rajita de las mujeres es un factor que siempre cuenta para nosotros. La diferencia es que las mujeres hacen auténticos esfuerzos por disimularlo y por racionar y condicionar el acceso a la rajita, mientras que los nuncafollistas tienden a ser muy liberales en ofrecer su posición financiera y otorgar acceso a su cuenta corriente a cambio de promesas vacías y humo.

Un hombre tiene que poner las mismas trabas al acceso a sus recursos financieros, que una mujer pone al acceso a su rajita. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el asalto a una rajita por la fuerza está penado legalmente (y siempre lo ha estado, también en la "sociedad tradicional"), mientras que el asalto a la cuenta corriente de un hombre por la fuerza está premiado legalmente para una mujer (y esto si es una novedad respecto a la "sociedad tradicional").


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> No. Lo que estoy diciendo es que si crees que lo único que puedes ofrecer es eso, entonces no te montes cuentos de hadas pensando que estás ofreciendo algo diferente, y no esperes obtener resultados diferentes a una zorra manipuladora que triture tu cuenta corriente y te haga pedazos.
> 
> La posición financiera de los hombres es un factor que siempre cuenta para ellas. Igual que la rajita de las mujeres es un factor que siempre cuenta para nosotros. La diferencia es que las mujeres hacen auténticos esfuerzos por disimularlo y por racionar y condicionar el acceso a la rajita, mientras que los nuncafollistas tienden a ser muy liberales en ofrecer su posición financiera y otorgar acceso a su cuenta corriente a cambio de promesas vacías y humo.
> 
> Un hombre tiene que poner las mismas trabas al acceso a sus recursos financieros, que una mujer pone al acceso a su rajita. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el asalto a una rajita por la fuerza está penado legalmente (y siempre lo ha estado, también en la "sociedad tradicional"), mientras que el asalto a la cuenta corriente de un hombre por la fuerza está premiado legalmente para una mujer (y esto si es una novedad respecto a la "sociedad tradicional").



Cuando digo ser la mejor versión de ti mismo, no me refiero únicamente a la posición financiera, también al desarrollo intelecutal, fisico, espirítual, e incluso social del hombre; aunque el aspecto patrimonial y financiero, el aspecto patrimonial, el aspecto laboral y empresarial, es también vital, y no se debe obviar apelando a cuentos de hadas, tanto en el aspecto de atraer mujeres, como en el aspecto de no dejarte parasitar y evitar que te desplumen.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Bueno, el texto en sí, es muy bueno, 10/10. Parece muy largo pero leyéndolo, se hace corto. Lo haces entendible para todos.
> Pero no sé, lo veo desigual.
> Yo conozco muchísimo caso, en el que el hombre, es el que la lia parda en todos los aspectos y es la mujer la que intenta tirar del carro.
> *Y siempre se lo he dicho a mis amigos, tenéis que hacer lo mismo que hacen ellas, indiferencia y seducir. Y nunca hablar ni de hijos, ni de matrimonio, ni de chalets, ni de pollas en vinagre.
> ...



Ahí está, cuando les regalas validación y las persigues, te perciben como un hombre de bajo valor, y a los hombres de bajo valor los deshechan como hombre al que seguir, que es en lo que su fuero interno desean, y como mucho os verán como un hombre al que, mediante el engaño, a la simulación de relación, parasitar cuando convenga, y si se puede expoliar.


----------



## arriondas (4 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Aquí estás haciendo trampa, diciendo que es "lo único", no no es "lo único", pero eso atrae, y es un factor determinante, obviarlo y creer en cuentos de hadas te va a llevar a meterte un ostión contra la realidad, que es de lo que advierte el que ha abierto el hilo.
> 
> Lo que se propone es exactamente lo contrario de lo que insinuas, lo que se propone es que los hombres tomemos consciéncia de que tenemos valor por nosotros mismos, que debemos emanciparnos de las mujeres, y de sutil a la par que ferreo yugo, y que no permitamos que nuestra valor sea dependiente de su validación frívola, interesada, volátil y egoísta, que tenemos que entender que el objetivo de nuestras vidas tiene que ser la propia realización personal, hasta llegar a ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos, y que las mujeres ya vendrán si es que tienen que llegar.
> 
> Las mujeres ansian encontrar un hombre al que seguir, no un hombre que se arrastre detrás de ellas, a ese como mucho lo utilizaran por conveniencia, y no dudarán en abandonarlo, o cornearlo, en cuanto tenga la oportunidad.



Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. Un hombre de verdad no se justifica jamás, no espera la validación de nadie a la hora de comportarse y hacer las cosas. La realización personal no depende de otros, no es algo que esté condicionado por ellos.

Antes de tener pareja ya teníamos una vida, no estábamos incompletos ni mucho menos. Y del mismo modo que estamos bien con una chica, podemos estar igual de bien con otra... o directamente solos. Porque no siempre hemos tenido novias o esposas, y no andábamos llorando por las esquinas. Es lo que todos los hombres han de tener claro. Un arrastrado siempre será un arrastrado, él mismo se retrata.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. Un hombre de verdad no se justifica jamás, no espera la validación de nadie a la hora de comportarse y hacer las cosas.* La realización personal no depende de otros, no es algo que esté condicionado por ellos.
> 
> Antes de tener pareja ya teníamos una vida, no estábamos incompletos ni mucho menos. Y del mismo modo que estamos bien con una chica, podemos estar igual de bien con otra... o directamente solos. Porque no siempre hemos tenido novias o esposas, y no andábamos llorando por las esquinas.* Es lo que todos los hombres han de tener claro. Un arrastrado siempre será un arrastrado, él mismo se retrata.



Exacto, pero si es cierto que nuestra validación depende de alguien, de nuestro yo de ayer, al que le agradecemos el esfuerzo que nos ha hecho el yo de hoy, y que nos obliga a seguir trabajando en ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos, para que nuestros yo de mañana esté tan agradecido a nuestro yo de hoy, como hoy lo estamos de nuestro yo de ayer; todo eso, obviamente, con la necesaria humilidad y templanza que implica reconocer los errores del pasado, y estar alerta en el presente para que los podemas evitar o superar.... aprender de los errores, que los hemos tenido y los tenemos inevitablemente por nuestra condición humana, con una actitud construtiva y proactiva al respecto, es vital en nuestro camino hacia nuestra felicidad a través de la realización personal.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> En este hilo solo hay petardas y manginas con argumentos _ad tunofollas_.
> 
> Eso ya lo deja todo claro.



Cuando tomas consciéncia de sus tácticas de manipulación, estas dejan de surgir efecto.


----------



## Vorsicht (4 Feb 2022)

Joder!!! Muy bueno.
Pillo sitio. 
Más de un monger del foro habrá cortocircuitado.


----------



## Hao X (4 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Otro hilazo de 10.
> 
> Esto sí es redpill y no mariconadas nacionalpagafantas.
> 
> La mujer atada en corto o nada.



Gracias



Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Vas a provocar la ira de los nuncafollistas rusofilos que tanto abundan en este foro.



La idea es a ver si dejan de brotar hilos como este constantemente






Países con mujeres tradicionales


Países donde la mujer quiera una familia, sepa su lugar y le guste hacer de comer. Sabemos que en Rusia las hay, pero también son golddiggers. Latinoamérica quizá en el Perú o Bolivia profunda. México, Chile, Argentina, cada vez más feminismo. África ni idea. En Asia, Tailandia, Vietnam...




www.burbuja.info







Scarjetas dijo:


> Bueno, el texto en sí, es muy bueno, 10/10. Parece muy largo pero leyéndolo, se hace corto. Lo haces entendible para todos.



Gracias. Eso intento



Scarjetas dijo:


> Pero no sé, lo veo desigual.
> Yo conozco muchísimo caso, en el que el hombre, es el que la lia parda en todos los aspectos y es la mujer la que intenta tirar del carro.



Todo es posible, el Regimen Amor tambien existe.




Scarjetas dijo:


> Y siempre se lo he dicho a mis amigos, tenéis que hacer lo mismo que hacen ellas, indiferencia y seducir. Y nunca hablar ni de hijos, ni de matrimonio, ni de chalets, ni de pollas en vinagre.
> Ahí es cuando una mujer os usa de cajero, porque os ve en la discoteca entrando a todo lo que se mueve y os pierde todo el respeto y si os ve con pasta, pues no le importa despelucharos aún acostándose con vosotros.
> Las pintais de serpientes a todas y eso no es así, la culpa es nuestra por acabar con cualquiera, hay que saber buscar como hacen ellas. No a lo loco.



Lo que hay que hacer es identificar a aquella a la que le gustas segun el regimen adecuado, aprovechar el momento bien para acostarte con ella, y despues no cagarla pagandole para que no te traslade al regimen de prostitucion encubierta.



Blas Te Lefo dijo:


> Desgraciadamente esa es la realidad en la que vivimos. Las sociedades han creado un remedio contra la sobrepoblación, la "liberación sexual". Un fenómeno que ya viene dándose, al menos, desde los años 60 y el Flower Power y Mayo del 68.
> 
> Más tarde o más temprano todos los hombres se darán cuenta de esta situación, y de que no hay una salida fuera de nuestras fronteras.



A ver si es cierto y realmente se dan cuenta. Seria, como dice @Joaquim , la revolucion del siglo XXI



IQMaxx dijo:


> muy buena info y una buena dosis de redpill como siempre haces, bien hecho!



Gracias


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## Culozilla (4 Feb 2022)

El OP no se equivoca, porque cuando te montas una novela, los personajes hacen lo que tú quieres que hagan. Por eso, porque TODO lo que dice el OP está únicamente en su cabeza.

Cuando hable del mundo real, discutimos.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

El valiente que citas, me tiene en el ignore, no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

El Catolicismo es el Vaticano, y el Vaticano ha sido el que ha usado y traicionado a España a su conveniencia a lo largo de la História, incluso hoy, con su apoyo nada disimulado a los Lazis en Cataluña, y el ponerse de perfil cuando hicieron la exhumación del cadaver de Franco, entre otras lindeces.

No te puedes fiar de unos que son Españoles en Valladolid, Bildutarras en Vitoria y Lazis en Gerona.


----------



## Hao X (4 Feb 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Vaya currada, enhobuena, buen trabajo.



Gracias.



Marco Porcio dijo:


> Se te quedó decir, aunque igual me lo he saltado y lo dices, que para solucionar toda esa naturaleza humana de la mujer se crearon (o más bien surgieron) con el tiempo las costumbres sociales de cada sitio, siendo las más evolucionadas sin duda las cristianas de la familia tradicional a la que tanto demonizas.



Yo no demonizo a la familia tradicional. De lo que estoy en contra es de la mentira. 

Hoy dia sencillamente no hay ningun pais ni mujer tradicional disponible para quien no haya nacido ya en el entorno adecuado.



Tomatitochan dijo:


> Si es como dices que hay sobrepoblacion y sobre explotación de recursos porqué en africa siguen teniendo docenas de hijos y porqué en españa se siguen importando esos excedentes poblacionales



Te digo lo mismo que a Ataraxio. Mira las graficas de evolucion de fertilidad de todos los paises, y veras que en todos esta bajando. Lo de la inmigracion en Europa es otro instrumento adicional del NWO, mezclar las razas para disolver las naciones.



XRL dijo:


> por mucha excelencia que persigas las mujeres se acaban quedando con el posicinadito de familia y/o beta empujacarritos que traga con todo
> 
> y las que están buenas tienen miles de estos detrás
> 
> menos mal que hay porno y putes para no tenerte que matarte por ver-estar con mujeres



Pues si, por mucho que uno haga, la mayor parte del factor del exito se determina de nacimiento, y sobre todo en España, donde el status no se hace, sino que se hereda.

Aparte de eso, el rango interior de un hombre viene tambien determinado de nacimiento, y poco se puede hacer para mejorarlo. La mayoria de hombres que gustan realmente a las mujeres gustan por sus caracteristicas innatas y no por nada que hagan por su propia voluntad.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> son estadísticas falsas para que los occidentales acepten su exterminio.
> 
> Si en Nigeria y Etiopía en 1975 cuando murió Franco y España cedió la soberanía a los judiomasones , si en esos países había menos gente que en España y ahora son más de 350 millones , lógicamente algo raro pasa.
> 
> ...



No se, me resulta dificil creer que toda la estadistica es falsa. No veo el motivo. Como no veo el motivo de que se elimine la natalidad de unos paises y se fomente la de otros. Al NWO la misma falta le hace el exceso de poblacion negra como blanca. Y las ONGs hace decadas que trabajan en cada pais del mundo metiendo feminismo para ello.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (4 Feb 2022)

poppom dijo:


> La realidad no entiende de bueno ni malo si no de lo que funciona.
> La igualdad no funciona, el tradicionalismo sí. Ambos tienen sus pros y contras pero en civilizaciones más allá del nivel tribal no puede funcionar la igualdad porque esta expulsa a gran parte de los hombres de remar.
> Dentro del tradicionalismo hay niveles, eso es obvio, no es necesario que las mujeres lleven burka pero cuando la mujer se libera y es la que decide quién la insemina esa sociedad está abocada a ser sustituida por otra más eficiente.
> 
> ...



Macho, hasta que no salgais de la caverna de Noah Yuvari y la historia universal masónica no váis a comprender.

Platón marcó el camino

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (4 Feb 2022)

Mis dieses.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (4 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Este usuario se dedica día y noche a escribir post extremadamente misóginos.
> 
> Evidentemente no es una persona sana mentalmente hablando. Se inventa historias y situaciones para soltar basura contra las mujeres. Ya es que le da igual si son las “malvadas feminazis” o son “mujeres de toda la vida que buscan formar una familia”. Para este soplapollas, todas son seres malvados y nauseabundos que lo único que pretenden es aplastar al hombre.
> 
> ...



Que falta de calle tenéis algunos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si en China había 600 millones hace unos años y ahora 1.400 millones ...

lógicamente la política " del hijo único " fue tan fake como el coronavirus.


----------



## .AzaleA. (4 Feb 2022)

"La Secta de los Testigos de la Mujer Tradicional"*    *


----------



## Culozilla (4 Feb 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Que falta de calle tenéis algunos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Agrégate a la lista, pringao.


----------



## XRL (4 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues si, por mucho que uno haga, la mayor parte del factor del exito se determina de nacimiento, y sobre todo en España, donde el status no se hace, sino que se hereda.
> 
> Aparte de eso, el rango interior de un hombre viene tambien determinado de nacimiento, y poco se puede hacer para mejorarlo. La mayoria de hombres que gustan realmente a las mujeres gustan por sus caracteristicas innatas y no por nada que hagan por su propia voluntad.
> 
> ...



las mujeres cuando son jóvenes están acostumbradas a que cualquier chad les haga caso aunque sea solo por follarlas 15-25 si estan buenas

lo que buscan es un tio alto que les de seguridad,que no sea muy feo,a poder ser que tenga billetes y que las aguante,que no las mande a tomar por culo,que no solo quiera follarlas y ya

si tienen pasta se podrán buscar un con o sin pasta,pero lo que quieren es un chad a su lado,que sea su perro guardián

por eso te ves tias clase obrera hasta clase media con un negro al lado,porque les da seguridad y son tios altos fuertes,el dinero ya lo pueden buscar ellas trabajando,de la familia o se lo da el estado solo por tener hijos

luego aunque el tio les deje al tiempo ya se pueden buscar otro,sera por tios...ni aunque tengan 50 si tienen pasta les faltan tios de 30 al lado aunque sean negros,a esas edades ya no estan para elegir con el muro encima xd

y aunque sean pobres y gordas solo por tener un tio al lado pueden irse con un moro o negro igual,que las preñe y aguanten con ella por tal de follar a 1 mujer y tener techo y comida,ademas luego si tienen hijos pueden querer seguir con ellas solo por sus hijos aunque pasen de la mujer


----------



## Joaquim (4 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> las mujeres cuando son jóvenes están acostumbradas a que cualquier chad les haga caso aunque sea solo por follarlas 15-25 si estan buenas
> 
> lo que buscan es un tio alto que les de seguridad,que no sea muy feo,a poder ser que tenga billetes y que las aguante,que no las mande a tomar por culo,que no solo quiera follarlas y ya
> 
> ...



Yo no he escrito este post en el que me citas, creo que es parte de tu post, y lo has puesto en el mío que citabas para contestarme, y actuaré de buena fe, permitiendo que lo corrijas, en caso de que no lo hagas, te reportaré.


----------



## XRL (4 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Yo no he escrito este post en el que me citas, creo que es parte de tu post, y lo has puesto en el mío que citabas para contestarme, y actuaré de buena fe, permitiendo que lo corrijas, en caso de que no lo hagas, te reportaré.



ah perdona,era para hao x,me he equivocado al citar,perdona

bueno no,que no te había acabado de leer y ahora si,que me reportaras? xd

no te preocupes que no me lees mas,al ignore


----------



## Carlos París (4 Feb 2022)

La moral sexual es la base de la civilización, sin ella viene el caos y el fin de toda sociedad.


Una tarde de invierno me estaba relajando con media docena de compañeros de posgrado de filosofía que discutían teorías sobre derecho y castigo. Después de aproximadamente una hora de discusión, se me ocurrió que algunas leyes morales podrían limitar el placer y el disfrute a corto plazo, pero a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (5 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Yo no he escrito este post en el que me citas, creo que es parte de tu post, y lo has puesto en el mío que citabas para contestarme, y actuaré de buena fe, permitiendo que lo corrijas, en caso de que no lo hagas, te reportaré.



Te di la oportunidad de corregir y no lo has hecho; @XRL reportado por mentir, suplantar la identidad de otro forero con la finalidad de dañar su imagen, y negarse a corregir el agravio, pese a la advertencia recibida.

Para leerte solo tengo que entrar en el hilo sin registrarme, payaso.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Feb 2022)

No sé si son satanistas o no, lo que está claro, y lo han demostrado, es que no son para nada gente de fiar.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Abr 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Las mujeres ansian encontrar un hombre al que seguir, no un hombre que se arrastre detrás de ellas, a ese como mucho lo utilizaran por conveniencia, y no dudarán en abandonarlo, o cornearlo, en cuanto tenga la oportunidad.


----------



## Alfa555 (9 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Menuda mierda de madre habrá tenido el OP



Mi madre fue una mierda de madre en general y no salí tarado ...bueno ,no demasiado al menos ...
Mi madre cuando yo era muy pequeño (1 año ) se divorció de mi padre y se fue al extranjero hasta que yo tuve 7 años .
Me crío mi abuela que es por quien siento el apego que debería sentir por mi madre . .. y gracias a la viejita porque sino hoy sería un delincuente seguro y con delitos de sangre probablemente . 

Un día se lo explique a mi madre y se echó a llorar . Me dijo que tenía que irse al extranjero para ganar dinero ..
Dinero de que jodía que me mantenía mi abuela...bueno es que vivir en Londres es muy caro ..no se ganaba tanto ...estaba muy agobiada en el pueblo ....

Todo comprensible ,lo entiendo . Pero eso no quita que como madre seas una mierda .


----------



## Alfa555 (9 Abr 2022)

Blas Te Lefo dijo:


> Desgraciadamente esa es la realidad en la que vivimos. Las sociedades han creado un remedio contra la sobrepoblación, la "liberación sexual". Un fenómeno que ya viene dándose, al menos, desde los años 60 y el Flower Power y Mayo del 68.
> 
> Más tarde o más temprano todos los hombres se darán cuenta de esta situación, y de que no hay una salida fuera de nuestras fronteras.



La liberación sexual y el feminismo cuando se implantan en una sociedad traen de la mano un descenso de la natalidad siempre por debajo de la tasa de reemplazo . Pero siempre ,no hay una excepción a esto. 

Hoy ,nuestras élites se preocupan de la sobrepoblacion que sufre el planeta ,tienen miedo de una crisis Maltusiana y por eso fomentan la separación hombre /mujer . 

En menos de 30 años ,veréis una vuelta al tradicionalismo de la mano de la mayor crisis demográfica que ha visto el mundo ,la crisis de la fertilidad humana ... La cuenta atrás ya ha empezado ,las parejas occidentales son hoy muchísimo menos fértiles de lo que lo eran hace 100 años ...nadie habla de eso hoy ,en el futuro será el mayor problema de la raza humana .


----------



## Hao X (12 Abr 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> La liberación sexual y el feminismo cuando se implantan en una sociedad traen de la mano un descenso de la natalidad siempre por debajo de la tasa de reemplazo . Pero siempre ,no hay una excepción a esto.
> 
> Hoy ,nuestras élites se preocupan de la sobrepoblacion que sufre el planeta ,tienen miedo de una crisis Maltusiana y por eso fomentan la separación hombre /mujer .
> 
> En menos de 30 años ,veréis una vuelta al tradicionalismo de la mano de la mayor crisis demográfica que ha visto el mundo ,la crisis de la fertilidad humana ... La cuenta atrás ya ha empezado ,las parejas occidentales son hoy muchísimo menos fértiles de lo que lo eran hace 100 años ...nadie habla de eso hoy ,en el futuro será el mayor problema de la raza humana .



Este hombre sabe de lo que habla. Es lo que llevamos diciendo muchos durante los últimos años.


----------



## autsaider (20 Abr 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Este hombre sabe de lo que habla. Es lo que llevamos diciendo muchos durante los últimos años.



Aquí dejo una teoría sin desarrollar:

Tú mandas a tu hijo a la universidad estatal y no le sirve practicamente de nada. Tú le mandas a la deusto o la icar y antes de acabar tu hijo ya tiene llamadas de londres y frankfurt. Pero eso cuesta dinero. Cualquier uni minimamente decente te va costar 40.000. Y una buena te va a costar de 100.000 para arriba.

Tú te tienes que operar el pie y la lista de espera son 2 años (y luego lo mismo te lo vuelven a posponer). Te toca ir a una clinica privada y pagar de tu bolsillo.

Tú tienes problemas con los okupas y te toca irte a una zona con vigilante (y pagarlo de tu bolsillo).

Tú tienes un problema legal de lo que sea y te encuentras que los juicios duran años y son tan desmesuradamente caros que el hombre común no tiene ninguna protección legal. Te toca tener un buen colchón económico para estar protegido.

A la comida normal la llaman comida ecológica no alcanzo a imaginar por qué extraña razón. Es un misterio para mi.

Si te dan de hostias tú legalmente no tienes derecho a defenderte. Pero si que tienes derecho a contratar a un guardaespaldas y pagarlo de tu bolsillo.

No te pongo más ejemplos pero podría estar una hora. Vivir cuesta dinero al menos si aspiras a vivir como un ser humano y no como una alimaña. El estado jamás se va a hacer cargo de tus necesidades. Lo que si que va a hacer el estado es dificultarte o impedirte que te hagas cargo de ti mismo. 

Reproducirse no es solo tener un hijo. Es capacitarlo para que sea capaz de construirse un futuro.

En la sociedad que hay montada solo la gente altamente productiva lograrán tener descendencia viable. ¿Y si resulta que ese es el objetivo?


----------



## Hao X (20 Abr 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Aquí dejo una teoría sin desarrollar:
> 
> Tú mandas a tu hijo a la universidad estatal y no le sirve practicamente de nada. Tú le mandas a la deusto o la icar y antes de acabar tu hijo ya tiene llamadas de londres y frankfurt. Pero eso cuesta dinero. Cualquier uni minimamente decente te va costar 40.000. Y una buena te va a costar de 100.000 para arriba.
> 
> ...



Altamente productiva, o altamente posicionada, mas bien. Yo no creo que la mayoria de los que viven bien en España sean productivos, en el sentido anglosajon de la palabra.


----------



## Alfa555 (21 Abr 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Altamente productiva, o altamente posicionada, mas bien. Yo no creo que la mayoria de los que viven bien en España sean productivos, en el sentido anglosajon de la palabra.



La productividad es quizás la marca más significativa de la esclavitud moderna . La relación que has establecido no tiene nada de casual y es muy válida . El grupo reducido de personas que son capaces de influir realmente en el devenir de la humanidad nunca serán sometidos al análisis de si productividad.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (21 Abr 2022)

Yo no voy a entrar al debate con respecto al tradicionalismo, pero lo que no tolero de ninguna forma son las mentiras, la falsedad y la tergiversación, y este mundo está tan asquerosamente atiborrado de eso que a veces se hace cansino e insoportable aguantar semejantes mierdas.

Por empezar a desmontar una de las grandes mentiras de nuestros tiempos, en los 50 y 60 cuando comenzó toda la ola del sexo libre y el libre mercado sexual , se pensaba que esto facilitaría que todo el mundo pillara cacho, y como tal se vendió y se promocionó así. 

Pero todos sabemos que fue lo que en verdad termino ocurriendo, allá donde se impuso el libre mercado sexual , al principio fue todo risas, pero con el tiempo todo se empezó a ir a la mierda. 

Aun así es que no lo digo yo, lo dicen las estadísticas. ¿Como es posible que a pesar de tener un supuesto libre mercado sexual, los números de nuncafollistas no hacen más que crecer? Como es posible eso? ¿Alguna explicación a tal fenómeno? Otra mentira, a pesar de que ya llevamos más de 60 años de supuesta evolución sexual, todavía la relación entre hombres y mujeres siguen la mismas estúpidas convencionalismos sociales que antaño, no existe una libre comunicación sexual entre sexos (y visto como esta el panorama viogen parece que incluso se retrocede), en el fondo, a pesar de que vamos de somos muy modernos, no se puede tener una charla sexual en forma honesta con una mujer , no con la mayoría, seguimos teniendo la misma hipocresía que antaño.

Si nos quedamos con lo anterior, ya todo huele muy mal. 

Pero fue nomas cuando empezaron a salir y promocionarse la agenda de género, el feminismo y esas basuras, que termino siendo la última gota para que hasta el más borrego despierte de esta Matrix. 

Es claro que el sistema mundial hace lo imposible para que altos porcentajes de la población no se reproduzcan.

Otra observación es notar como la sociedad se vuelve cada vez más hipersexualizada, es un gran mires pero no toques, el crecimiento de géneros como el reggeton y ese tipo de música basura , son un buen indicador de esto. Es que la larga lista de falsedades es tan extensa que ni ganas de molestarse. 

Tal vez el tradicionalismo también era una gran mentira, no lo sé porque no lo viví. 

En todo caso, se tendría que comparar los porcentajes de reproducción de antaño con los de ahora.. También la tasa de célibes de antes con las de ahora , y así con todo.

No lo se, a mi me parece que a pesar de sus defectos, el tradicionalismo sale ganando.


----------



## autsaider (28 Abr 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Altamente productiva, o altamente posicionada, mas bien. Yo no creo que la mayoria de los que viven bien en España sean productivos, en el sentido anglosajon de la palabra.



¿Donde hay rusos informando sobre la guerra/operación especial?


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

El problema es que incluso en sociedades supuestamente igualitarias, cuando se ponen las cosas feas, los hombres están obligados a morir por su país, y las mujeres se pueden largar.


----------



## Hao X (29 Abr 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Yo no voy a entrar al debate con respecto al tradicionalismo, pero lo que no tolero de ninguna forma son las mentiras, la falsedad y la tergiversación, y este mundo está tan asquerosamente atiborrado de eso que a veces se hace cansino e insoportable aguantar semejantes mierdas.
> 
> Por empezar a desmontar una de las grandes mentiras de nuestros tiempos, en los 50 y 60 cuando comenzó toda la ola del sexo libre y el libre mercado sexual , se pensaba que esto facilitaría que todo el mundo pillara cacho, y como tal se vendió y se promocionó así.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo en general, salvo esto:



Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Pero fue nomas cuando empezaron a salir y promocionarse la agenda de género, el feminismo y esas basuras, que termino siendo la última gota para que hasta el más borrego despierte de esta Matrix.



No solo no despierta el mas borrego, sino ni la mayoria de los borregos. El 90% de la gente nisiquiera se plantea que algo este mal. Si esta de moda o es politica oficial, lo enseñan en la tele o escuela, es que esta bien.



Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Tal vez el tradicionalismo también era una gran mentira, no lo sé porque no lo viví.



Probablemente no fuera mentira. Aqui es donde yo hago una gran distincion entre el falso neotradicionalismo y el patriarcado. El patriarcado funcionaba bien y era justo para en cuanto a la naturaleza de los sexos (o por lo menos el exito y crecimiento de las sociedades en el asi lo indican.). El neotradicionalismo o timo tradicionalista es lo que yo expongo en mis dos hilos al respecto, porque es una estafa.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (29 Abr 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Aquí dejo una teoría sin desarrollar:
> 
> Tú mandas a tu hijo a la universidad estatal y no le sirve practicamente de nada. Tú le mandas a la deusto o la icar y antes de acabar tu hijo ya tiene llamadas de londres y frankfurt. Pero eso cuesta dinero. Cualquier uni minimamente decente te va costar 40.000. Y una buena te va a costar de 100.000 para arriba.
> 
> ...



Vives en la más cándida de las ignorancias.

En Deusto e ICAR las carreras se sacan con la gorra.

Los que van allí que se colocan lo harían igualmente si estudiaran en cualquier otro sitio aunque fuera la escuela "Paco", sencillamente ahí se lo regalan y por eso van ahí.

El empleo se lo garantiza la familia, no el lugar donde estudian.


----------



## grom (29 Abr 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Este hilo se puede considerar una continuacion de este otro:
> 
> ...



Farfolla.

Desde el punto de vista puramente biologico, si no vas a tener descendencia, bien te puedes tirar hoy mismo de un decimo piso.
Acabas antes y te evitas unos años de sufrimiento en este pais de mierda.


----------



## Lady_A (29 Abr 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Yo no voy a entrar al debate con respecto al tradicionalismo, pero lo que no tolero de ninguna forma son las mentiras, la falsedad y la tergiversación, y este mundo está tan asquerosamente atiborrado de eso que a veces se hace cansino e insoportable aguantar semejantes mierdas.
> 
> Por empezar a desmontar una de las grandes mentiras de nuestros tiempos, en los 50 y 60 cuando comenzó toda la ola del sexo libre y el libre mercado sexual , se pensaba que esto facilitaría que todo el mundo pillara cacho, y como tal se vendió y se promocionó así.
> 
> ...



¿Tu sabes que le pasa a una mujer que es honesta en una charla sexual entre iguales? Sin pretensiones de calentar a nadie, simplemente como otras cosas. Tampoco entrando en detalles intimos. Que primero le miran mal, tanto y tantas veces que termina deprimiéndose, segundo si no lo hace porque considera que es natural hay un montón de tios que las babean, deciden que pueden abusar de algun modo con ella pues si habla de ello es por algo ya que la mayoría no lo hacen y termina dejándolo de hacer por no tener problemas.



Te acabo de explicar el centro del problema. Es el conjunto social el que marca el ritmo y si bien algo ha cambiado y por lo menos las mujeres pueden echarse un follamigo y antes no, el caso es que en comparación no es tanta mejora. Tambien hay muchas mujeres prefieren no tener sexo por no tener complicaciones y porque viven muy tranquilas emocionalmente hablando y echar alguna cana con gente de vez en cuando le apetece.

El centro de ese problema es que la mujer en su conjunto es bastante mas fría de lo que creis. Tampoco estan tan sexualizadas, ni reciben tantos mensajes de validarse desde el sexo, por lo que no necesitan buscarlo tan activamente como los hombres que quizás tengan mas ganas pero además se le fuerza mas a validarse desde el numero de conquistas y polvos.



la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es que incluso en sociedades supuestamente igualitarias, cuando se ponen las cosas feas, los hombres están obligados a morir por su país, y las mujeres se pueden largar.



Si, pero tambien medio foro dicen que mujeres militares, policías o bomberos son inútiles frente a un hombre. ¿En que quedamos? Las profesionales van a ir, pero tambien en muchos países civilizados no dejan a las militares acceder a todos los puestos o aun existe el debate de poner marca única y solo entre los/as quienes cumplan las marcas, cosa que parece que volverá a pasar en USA en muchos puestos.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (29 Abr 2022)

Hay que ver que la única mujer tradicional que imagináis es la del último siglo, la de la pata quebrada de la época postindustrial. Traeros a una mujer rural de cualquier país poco "desarrollado" y que os mate a palos y os avergüence en vuestro neomasculinismo peliculero.


----------



## koul (29 Abr 2022)

Llevas razón, tu madre y la del OP igual de putas.


----------



## HUROGÁN (2 Jul 2022)

Se está hablando algo a la ligera del concepto tradicional, alguno incluso lo vincula necesariamente al cristianismo.
esto no es así, el tradicionalismo no es privativo de una sola cultura ni religión, ni es un marco cerrado que no admita la necesaria transformacion social, seria mas bien un marco estable de cultura entre distintas generaciones que busca autoconservarse y prosperar, que iria adaptandose y cambiando mas en modo adaptativo que revolucionario.

Si hemos llegado o no al punto de saturación de lemmings respecto de los recursos, lo que amenaza nuestra propia supervivencia y ha dejado caduco el sistema social y económico, el saltar al mar no parece la mejor opción desde un punto de vista individual, un individuo ha de primar su supervivencia y desacerse de los que la amenazen, y como colectivo también la decision mas sana seria equivalente.

Es muy posible que las modas ideológicas foráneas que nos abocan al exterminio, no sean nada inocentes ni respecto a este objetivo, ni respecto al grupo diana de las mujeres donde las han infiltrado, siendo ellas siempre muy vulnerables a las modas y sus remuneraciones, por su necesidad de destacar en el expositor social para comerciar ventajosamente con su propia valía.


----------



## Pollo69 (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Monje Virgo (25 Dic 2022)

Up. 

El mensaje del OP es oro puro.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (25 Dic 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Pero tiene razón en muchas cosas de las que dice, que se podrían decir de la mayoría de hombres solo mutatis mutandis. De todo el tocho que ha escrito el OP solo me chirría mucho su afirmación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres un payaso, ¿ la rusa fea que te saco del nuncafollismo te conto que arruino a Ivan en su divorcio porque era muuuuy borracho?. ¿ Te conto por que se caso con un supuesto borracho?.


Se suicidan tras verse arruinados, un tipo se suicida cuando lo han hundido dejandolo en la calle sin nada en un pais sin solidaridad familiar.


----------



## la_trotona (25 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes que le pasa a una mujer que es honesta en una charla sexual entre iguales? Sin pretensiones de calentar a nadie, simplemente como otras cosas. Tampoco entrando en detalles intimos. Que primero le miran mal, tanto y tantas veces que termina deprimiéndose, segundo si no lo hace porque considera que es natural hay un montón de tios que las babean, deciden que pueden abusar de algun modo con ella pues si habla de ello es por algo ya que la mayoría no lo hacen y termina dejándolo de hacer por no tener problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de eso , es que las pruebas físicas para policías militares y bomberos son diferentes según sexos. Entiendo que manejar un tanque no es lo mismo que ser fusilero, pruebas diferenciadas para el tipo de trabajo, eso sí, exactamente iguales en ambos sexos. En Ucrania las mujeres pueden ser militares, pero los que han ido obligados a la guerra y no se les permite salir del país, son varones.


----------

